# Welchen Steuersatz bei intense 951???



## löckchen/bmxtb (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
Wollte mal fragen welchen Steuersatz ihr für ein 951 empfehlen würdet? 
MfG löckchen/bmxtb


----------



## 8664 (29. Dezember 2011)

cane creek angelset 0° 0.5° 1° 1.5°
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62092


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (29. Dezember 2011)

So viel wollte ich wenn nicht ausgeben


----------



## 8664 (29. Dezember 2011)

den kannst du vorwerts nehmen und die winkel testen... rentiert sich immer..


----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
ja das ist schon cool aber er ist echt teuer und ich bin 14  
da hat mann nicht einfach so 200 !!! 
Aber trotzdem thx

mfg


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Dezember 2011)

cane creek double xc flush


----------

